# 3 year transformation using test and mk677



## Russdog (Mar 23, 2017)

Started off 315 lbs





This is my journey. 










Thanks for your time!


----------



## Jada (Mar 23, 2017)

Your body has changed alot but Diet is king . tweak that diet and. Training and ur progress will be better.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 23, 2017)

keep going my man


----------



## bigdog (Mar 23, 2017)

great work buddy! keep it going!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 23, 2017)

Hell yeah nice work. Keep the journey going man


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 23, 2017)

Strong work, awesome progress.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice work so far. Keep training & dieting hard!


----------



## Dex (Mar 23, 2017)

Were you sexting in the first pic?


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey russ, you ever get your gear back from coco?  lol


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 23, 2017)

Looking good man looking good keep up the hard work


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Apr 6, 2017)

Very good, as other fellows said, pay attention to your diet for better results, keep it up man


----------



## Russdog (May 18, 2017)

Latest


----------



## Russdog (May 18, 2017)

Cutting


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 18, 2017)

Great progress brutha.


----------



## Thezilla (May 18, 2017)

Looking great! Major progress! I don't know if diet is the issues here? He just had a lot of extra skin from back in the day. Surgery only way to fix that. 

   That is awesome though. Looks like you changed your life for the better.


----------

